# Tree Stand Seat Cushion



## Jrock5976 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Guys, I decided to go with a 2 man ladder stand this year to have a little more room. I have always taken my tree stand cushion up and down with me each time as to not get an unexpected soaker. The ladder stand has 2 large cushions for butt and back and seems like it will be a pain in the butt or noisy to take up and down. I'm just wondering what everyone else does, do you guys just leave them out there, cover them, take them down, etc. Thanks


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

I always take mine now since I left it once only to find it chewed up by squirrels.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

The squirrels will eat it. The ***** seem to love to sit/sh#t in those ladder stands also. I take the seats off and just take my own pad to all my stands. Good Luck this season.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Find a smaller cooler. If you're somewhat picky or don't have a surround, you can paint it camo.

Leave the cooler in the treestand with the seat pads in it. This will keep them dry, and not let anything chew or crap on them.

When you pull your gun/bow up with your tow rope, send the cooler back down.

Easy, simple, and makes for less carrying out to the woods. Plus, you've got a cooler to keep your lunch in!

Hope that helps!


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Lwapo said:


> Find a smaller cooler. If you're somewhat picky or don't have a surround, you can paint it camo.
> 
> Leave the cooler in the treestand with the seat pads in it. This will keep them dry, and not let anything chew or crap on them.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you hunt private or public land but don't be surprised to find someone took your cooler or cushion.


----------

